# 3/7-8 Spur Report



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Had originally planned on going to the rigs but decided to head to the spur instead and try and get a sword. Left around 1300 with Logan, Rob, Jason, and myself into a beautiful but chilly afternoon. Had a very nice ride out, pretty much flat all the way to the Spur. Got to the spur with a couple hours of daylight left and we found a rip that we worked for a little while. Nothing to show for those efforts so we set up our drift. Was a nice slow drift on flat seas until about 0230 and the wind kicked up a bit and it got a little choppy. With the drift sock we were only drifting about 1 knot so it wasn't to bad. Had a large school of ballyhoo circle our light for the first half of the night as well and a few flyers made their way into the light but no predators to be seen and no sword bites. Picked up the lines at daylight with only an oilfish to show for it. By the way, it was COLD!

Headed North into a stiff breeze and choppy conditions. Put some lines in the water and took it easy for an hour or two and then it calmed some and we made good time. Decided to put some meat in the box before we headed in so stopped and jigged up a mess of jacks and had to release 5 gags and 3 scamp....hurts to have to let a 30lb gag swim away but it was good to see them all swim away strong to live another day. Capped off our day with a quick stop for some flounder but the area was really crowded with boat traffic so we only got one before we headed in. I didn't take a single picture but the guys took a bunch and some gopro video so they will post it here when they can. Can't wait to get back out there and do it again!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*swing and a miss*

I wanted to go but sounds like i didnt miss much. Dont worry we will wachem hard next week weather permitting. our striped toothy friends should be lurking around


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Some pics.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the report look forward to the video. I really like to see one of your flounder how to videos! Lol.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

After I recover from this trip, I will edit the video


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Ah*

Ah, the no hernia crowd with big balls and high hopes. Must be nice to be healthy and young! Go get some more..... but that damn sword will try to hurt you! Good luck and stay safe. Will be watching for the video..... as long as it doesn't hurt.

As for the cold, I slept fine.

Good luck, stay safe, and try it again.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great pics and report guys. The mighty sword can't remain elusive forever


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice! What a beautiful day it was

Thanks for the AJ!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

if you don't go, you cann't catch em, sound like it was a cold good time thks for posting


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting Adam, sounds like it was a good trip, there is always a next time for the sword ... Hopefully some crew who went to the rigs will post.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

And the video. Tried to squeeze as much as I could in. Great trip, maybe next time on the swords and tuna.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great video.....next time we will have a sword to put on it. Still can't believe we didn't get a bite!!! And yes, left handed conventional reels and me don't mix.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm gonna need some bright ass lights to film a sword catch. Go pros are horrible in the dark, lol.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Video was sweet man. I couldnt believe all of the double, triple and quadruple hook ups we had!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet video,good music, good fishing, good weather, and I can see the ole 50 in a slo-mo shot for a second. What more could you ask for other than a swordfish?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Video was sweet man. I couldnt believe all of the double, triple and quadruple hook ups we had!


Yeah, as I was combing through all the footage I noticed there was hardly ever a time when only one person was hooked up.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Fine looking fish.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Enjoyed that*

Reminds me of two surgeries back........... that was a long time ago! 

Should share with you hard working "fisherfellas", caught one of those donkey types in '89. Darn thing tipped the scale at the dock at 96 lbs. On a rather warm day in July! Doctor says, safe to watch all those videos that come along. 

Keep em coming!


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

That sure was a fun trip guys. I don't know if Jason or Rob that edited that video but that was awesome! I look forward to getting out there again with you guys soon.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

That was Robs handy work there Logan. I had a blast, we will have to get out there again as soon as it warms up a bit!


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

Agreed!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

nice post and video! Makes me want summer to hurry up and get here! Thanks for posting!

Robert


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Great report


----------

